# GRI upper age limit for treatment and storage question



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi, my DH and I had two rounds of NHS Donor IUI (unmedicated) at GRI in 2014 and our 2nd try was successful and gave us our now 6 year old daughter. We then went on and had 2 self funded tries of the same in January and December of 2017 of which first worked but resulted in an early loss soon after and the second self funded try was negative. We haven’t tried again since but, we are thinking of trying again next year to hopefully have a sibling for our daughter before it’s too late for me (I will be 40 at the end of next year). I was wondering if anyone knows what the max age they treat at the Royal Infirmary? Also, does anyone know how long Ayrshire and Arran NHS funded storage of Sperm for before the waiting lists went to 12 months in 2016? (When waiting lists were long/before criteria changed) We had 10 straws and have used 4 so far and should have 6 left. The straws and storage was all paid for as part of our intial funding and we’ve not heard anything about storage having to be extended to be able to continue using the remaining sperm so wondered how long the health board funded storage for at the time or has the storage period that was funded also changed and anyone funded for a period before the criteria changed come in line with it ie now fall in any new criteria ? If so how long is it at present and how long was it in 2014 and before? I’ve asked the clinic this a few times but never got an answer and would just like to know if it was eg 5 years or longer due to not being contacted about it to pay and so I know when to expect to be paying for extending it. I just worry that it has expired (the storage) and they discarded it (the remaining straws)

Thanks


----------

